# Learning Taxidermy



## rockymtn_views (Oct 5, 2007)

After reading the post about taxidermy blues, I started thinking that it might be a fun hobby to pick up. I myself have never tried to do any taxidermy and I wouldn't dare even attempt it for someone else. I am always looking for new hobbies to fill up my time. What would be the best way to go about learning how to do taxidermy? Would taking a class at the community college be helpful, or are there any good books, or videos that ya'll would recommend? What kind of online resources would be helpful to check out?


----------

